# Ten Fishing Commandments



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

#1: Thou shalt not take more than the family needs or you can eat in a couple days.

#2: Thou shalt not leave garbage lying about. The good lord made garbage cans for a reason. Use them.

#3: Thou shalt not purposely cast over other people's lines. If you got a lousy spot on the side of the pier, you cannot cast over to the end from the side.

#4: Thou shalt not cut other people's lines unless specifically authorized to. Violation of this commandment puts the individual in serious risk of bodily harm. (I've seen it happen)

#5: Thou shalt be nice to the newbies. You were a newbie once too, but you don't have to be nice to the blithering idiots. 

#6: Thou shalt never leave children unattended. If the kid does not want to fish, why did you bring the little brat in the first place?

#7: Thou shalt never encourage or participate in the keeping of under-sized fish.

#8: Thou shalt not drink to the point of stupidity. There's nothing worse than a drunk who thinks he can still fish. (I've seen fingers nearly severed because of this.)

#9: Thou shalt only urinate off the pier if there are no women or children around. Of course, always check the wind to avoid sprayback.

#10: Thou shalt keep all gear and clutter organized. There's nothing worse than tripping over gear in the dark while trying to get to your pole when it goes off.

Failure to follow these simple rules will result in the Fisherman's Curse. "May all your lines snarl, all your hooks dull, etc."


----------



## GLENNO (Apr 23, 2003)

Amen Brother!!

Something else...Leave the place where you fish better than the way you found it. It's not hard to pick up a little extra trash even though It's not yours.


----------



## squatlobster (Apr 3, 2003)

Emanuel,

Hello.

- 11th Commandment: try to bother with the Big Ten

 

- also, Emanuel, I am told there are some oyster beds\shell flats on Tybee that one might wade -maybe take a fly rod??

- any help??

Regards,

Squatlobster


----------



## GLENNO (Apr 23, 2003)

Did not get the 11th comandment...Please explain


----------



## squatlobster (Apr 3, 2003)

Glenno,

Hello. 

- I guess I was just attempting to point out that many commandments can be posted but people have to bother to try and follow them - make an effort

- so the the 11th might be: make an effort to adhere to the (Big) ten



Squatlobster


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Tybee has some spots for fly fishing, although I have never done it. I am a bit leery of wading anywhere here other than the sandy areas since I have nearly been killed by the black mud.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

I just hope everyone who uses this site looks and obeys these Commandments of fishing Thanks for posting them


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Maybe we should archive it?


----------



## squatlobster (Apr 3, 2003)

Emanuel,

Hello.  

Can you be any more specific about "black mud"??

- is it recognizeable from more "solid footing?

Thanks,

Squatlobster


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

#12 - Thou shalt not cast at any boat no matter how close to your line they come. Hate only breeds hate.

#13 - Thou shalt always use a shock leader when surf fishing. This is vital to protect others on the beach.

#14 - Thou shalt always use circle hooks during catch and release season to prevent from gut hooking fish.

#15 - Thou shalt treat all fish as equals and never leave any fish on the beach or pier to rot and die. Release all fish back to the water to live another day.


----------



## squatlobster (Apr 3, 2003)

Sandcrab,

I especially like #15

 

Squatlobster


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Black mud, well you can tell by looking at it, it's well, black, sort of. Nearly impossible to get out of as well.


----------



## squatlobster (Apr 3, 2003)

Emanuel,

Hello. 

- ah yes, black mud is probably not blue

 

- I guess my inquiry was too vague - 

- am I more likely to encounter this stuff at the South end of Tybee, the North End, or it can be anywhere on the backside of the island??

- sorry for the 19 1\2 questions

 

regards, 

squatlobster


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

You'll find the stuff anywhere you go in the marshes, therefore, my rule of thumb is don't go in the mud. You just never know, so take a long rope and tie it to you if you feel inquisitive enough to run out into the marsh.


----------



## squatlobster (Apr 3, 2003)

Emanuel,

Hello.

Thanks.

- I will be duly aware of the need for "safe wading" and be sure to have my "galoshes" on

 

- maybe opt for a sea kayak to get around the backwater flats

regards,

squatlobster


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

If you do a lot of wading you might want to consider a personal floation device (PFD) like SOSPenders. You can wear them like suspenders and they can be inflated automatically or manually. Usually, wives or girfriends will gladly purchase them for you to make sure you are safe. 

http://www.basspro-shops.com/servlet/catalog.TextId?hvarTextId=21156&hvarTarget=search


----------



## Mackman (May 20, 2002)

Great Commandments, would be awesome if everyone followed them, however, its tough to adhere to Sandcrab's #12, especially when they almost cut my anchor line when i'm king fishing from the pier and they have a WHOLE OCEAN to drive in.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I won't cast at a boat or surfer, but if they happen to run into #50 Spiderwire at some high speed, too bad. I even use a bright color so the retards can see it, so I don't feel bad when they tangle themselves up in it. About a month ago I had a windsurfer run into my line. All it took was a gentle tug on the line and he fell off the board. I think he was too embarassed to go back in the water after that.


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

*totally agree*

most folks on the pier are cool. most of us use common sense and treat others as we would want to be treated. granted there are some bad apples that surface


----------



## PlankCaster (Oct 22, 2001)

sandcrab,
Major props to number 15
Tight lines and popped riggers


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

hows about [ thou shal never say man that was a big ass fish dam shame he broke my line ] who cares about the big one that gotta way noone got to see it !!


----------

